# Ultegra 6600 shifters failing...What to replace with?



## stridertexas (Jan 30, 2011)

My bike has an entire Ultegra 6600 group on it. My FD shifter is starting to fail, and I would like to replace it with a higher level component. What types of shifters are compatible? Can I user newer Ultegra shifters? How about Dura Ace (newer or older)?

Curious about all my options.

Thanks


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

You can use 105 5600, Ultegra 6600, 105 5700, Ultegra 6700, Ultegra SL 6605, Dura Ace 7800.

You could go DA 7900, but you would need to replace the front derailleur as well. Non DA7900 FD's don't play nicely with the 7900 front shifter.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Or you could really upgrade and replace everything with Campagnolo or SRAM....


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Or "downgrade" and buy a set of Microshift brifters from Nashbar for $120 or so. I think they're pretty nice, and like the button placement.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

frdfandc said:


> You can use 105 5600, Ultegra 6600, 105 5700, Ultegra 6700, Ultegra SL 6605, Dura Ace 7800.
> 
> You could go DA 7900, but you would need to replace the front derailleur as well. Non DA7900 FD's don't play nicely with the 7900 front shifter.


and the rear derailleur as Shimano changed the leverage ratio on the 7900 stuff. I second the Campy suggestion! But to do it cheap I'd probably look for NOS 7800. I used that stuff a few years ago and it works well.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Mr. Scary said:


> and the rear derailleur as Shimano changed the leverage ratio on the 7900 stuff. I second the Campy suggestion! But to do it cheap I'd probably look for NOS 7800. I used that stuff a few years ago and it works well.


Everything I've ever heard or read says that the RD-7900 is fully compatible with the rest of the Shimano line. Do you have a source for this?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Mr. Scary said:


> and the rear derailleur as Shimano changed the leverage ratio on the 7900 stuff. I second the Campy suggestion! But to do it cheap I'd probably look for NOS 7800. I used that stuff a few years ago and it works well.



Nope try again. You've been reading Shimano's "engineering" report again. The ratio is only on the front and for the brakes to be optimized with the 7900 brakes. The rear shifter works just fine with ANY Shimano rear derailluer. 5600,5700,6600,6700,7800,7900 all work well.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

rx-79g said:


> Everything I've ever heard or read says that the RD-7900 is fully compatible with the rest of the Shimano line. Do you have a source for this?


Not offhand but because of the increased friction of the under the bar tape shifter cable direction the leverage ratio was changed and going from memory it affected both derailleurs as well. I am sure you can get it to work with a 7800 derailleur/7900 shifters but it won't be optimal.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

frdfandc said:


> Nope try again. You've been reading Shimano's "engineering" report again. The ratio is only on the front and for the brakes to be optimized with the 7900 brakes. The rear shifter works just fine with ANY Shimano rear derailluer. 5600,5700,6600,6700,7800,7900 all work well.


Perhaps that is true, I don't use it and when it was released the buzz was that 7800 derailleurs (front and rear) did not work well with 7900 shifters (which alot of riders were interested in due to the better ergonomics and the fact that the shifter cables weren't hanging out there like antennas).


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Can't always go by what's in print. Gotta try it out before making comments.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

How old is it? IIRC Shimano shifters have a 3-year warranty.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

What I have seen in the past, you can find left side 6600 shifters new for about $120 tops on that auction site. If all the rest is working fine, why spend the extra $$ for one failing part? 
I'd just buy another 6600. 

If statside...

This current auction at $70:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Shimano-Ult...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2560c2f865

BIN for $98:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Shimano-Ultegra...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3362531e57


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

frdfandc said:


> Can't always go by what's in print. Gotta try it out before making comments.


Yeah OK, note I said optimally....


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Another way*



stridertexas said:


> My bike has an entire Ultegra 6600 group on it. My FD shifter is starting to fail, and I would like to replace it with a higher level component.


First question to ask is have you done the solvent flush treatment. It may be that there's nothing failing, just getting gunked up. Worth the shifter back and forth while spraying WD-40 or TriFlow into the mechanism. This often fixes shifters that were thought to be on the way to the junk box.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

GirchyGirchy said:


> How old is it? IIRC Shimano shifters have a 3-year warranty.



Dura Ace and XTR only have 3 year warranties.

All other groups have a 2 year warranty.

Shoes and wheels have a 1 year warranty.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

rx-79g said:


> Or "downgrade" and buy a set of Microshift brifters from Nashbar for $120 or so. I think they're pretty nice, and like the button placement.


That's actually an upgrade. They're lighter, have the same shape as Dura Ace 7800, and shift perfectly. I've used them on one of my bikes for several 200k brevets and have been so impressed that I just got a set for my 'cross bike.


----------



## Todd_Fuller (Jan 22, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> First question to ask is have you done the solvent flush treatment. It may be that there's nothing failing, just getting gunked up. Worth the shifter back and forth while spraying WD-40 or TriFlow into the mechanism. This often fixes shifters that were thought to be on the way to the junk box.


I'll second this. My 7800 shifters started to mis-shift and generally performed poorly even with new/clean cables. I used a plastics-safe solvent to clean the shifter out thoroughly and relubed with some finish-line "premium grease". Be careful not to get the grease on the portion of the shifter internals that the cable runs on. Shifters work like new now.

PS, I tried a number of different lubes and most would only last a month or two before the poor performance returned, so be sure to use a high quality grease.


----------

